# Sulphur Springs, TX-2 Adorable Retriever Mixes



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

I heard the first sweetie got adopted
and a rescue called Heart2Heart needs transport to them and they will hold Christian until they find a foster home for him.
Here is the email from Debbie Danlow of Heart2Heart:
Heart2HeartRescue
524 Pineview Lane
Fort Worth, Texas 76140
Home: 817 293 6451Cell: 817 919 8284
Fax: 817 293 6481EM: [email protected]
or [email protected]

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Debbie Danilow <[email protected]>
Date: May 4, 2009 11:41 AM
Subject: Re: [petloverescue] Sulphur Springs TX Shelter URGENT: Retriever/Shepherd Mix Needs Rescue/Adoption ASAP
To: 

Denise...
....If we can transport him to my area .. I will help with vetting costs and we can board him for a week until we find him a foster..
I am covered up and this is a lot to take on but I won't let him die..
Let me know
Deb Danilow


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping Christian got rescued*

I am hoping that Christian got rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BEGGING for TEXAS HELP FOR CHRISTIAN!!*

*GREAT NEWS: DEBBIE DANLOW CALLED THE SHELTER AND CHRISTIAN WAS RESCUED, TOO!

SO BOTH BOYS WERE SAVED!!!!!*



BEGGING for TEXAS HELP FOR CHRISTIAN!!

I heard from Debbie Danlow of Heart2Heart Rescue in Ft. Worth and her resscue wants Christian, but they need a 501C3 rescue to pull him and they also need transport help.

PLEASE-HER RESCUE really wants Christian and I don't know how much longer they will keep Christian alive.

So it's Sulphur Springs TX to Ft. Worth TX. I'm sure Debbie would be willing to meet someone part of the way!!


*PLEASE SEND TO BOTH EMAIL ADDRESSES*
*
Heart2HeartRescue
524 Pineview Lane
Fort Worth, Texas 76140
Home: 817 293 6451Cell: 817 919 8284
Fax: 817 293 6481EM: [email protected]
or [email protected]*


----------

